

Power in Numbers - 127001brewer
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/03/science/broad-institute-director-finds-power-in-numbers.html?_r=1&hp

======
F_J_H
Best quote in the article:

“You live your life prospectively and tell your story retrospectively, so it
looks like everything is converging.”

Sometimes it is easy to get discouraged when you look at the success of
others, especially when what they have done looks like (and often is presented
as) a carefully executed plan. More often than not, it was a "bumbling along"
that only looks coherent in hindsight. It's amazing how many discoveries were
surprising side effects uncovered during the pursuit of something entirely
different.

So, don't worry if you feel like you don't have a perfect execution plan for
your vision. Just keep moving forward, and one day you will be able to explain
to your biographer how, against a tide of conventional wisdom, you knew
exactly what you were doing all along. ;-)

